# brauche simples array programm



## hilfesuchender (17. Jan 2008)

hallo,

ich muss am dienstag über arrays (nur eindimensional) präsentieren in der schule. soweit ist mir auch alles klar, nur  ich finde kein passendes programmm als beispiel, weil sie meistens schon zu komplex sind.
jetzt muss ich halt selber eins schreiben, nur bekomm ich das nicht hin. lehrer sagt: halt eins machen mit dem man notendurchschintt berechenen kann.

kann mir jemand ein ganz einfaches schreiben?

es sollte der scanner statt buffered reader verwendet werden sollen. eine for-schleife kann drin sein, ich wüsst nicht wies ohne geht un das wichtigste schön primitiv (für euch zumindest). es muss so sein dass ich leuten die noch nie was von arrays gehört haben es erklären kann. ich bitte um hilfe/tips


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jan 2008)

*verschoben*


----------



## Jango (17. Jan 2008)

hilfesuchender hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es muss so sein dass ich leuten die noch nie was von arrays gehört haben es erklären kann. ich bitte um hilfe/tips


Wie willst du anderen Leuten etwas erklären, was du selber nicht begreifst? Selbst dokumentierter Code hilft dir da wenig. Bei der ersten ungeplanten Frage stehst du da und zuckst mit den Schultern.
Wenn dir ein Programm zum errechnen des Durschnitts einer Zahlenreihe schon zu schwer ist, bitte deinen Lehrer, dich von diesem Unterricht zu befreien. Möglicherweise gibts alternativ einen Kochkurs oder ähnliches.  :roll:


----------



## Drake (18. Jan 2008)

Hallo

du hast zwei Möglichkeiten, die erste ist sich die Insel einmal anzuschauen (für dein Vorhaben reicht wirklich nur ein kleines einlesen in die ersten Kapitel), die Suchfunktion des Forums zu benutzen (z.B. mit Worten wie Scanner u.o. Array füttern), dir einmal Eclipse herunter zu laden, ein Projekt anzulegen und später als jar exportieren (sollte alles in allem nicht allzu viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen) und bei später auftretenden Problemen bei der Berechnung noch einmal im Anfängerforum zu posten, oder du belässt es bei dem Vorhaben deinen Lehrer besch... zu wollen mit einem ordentlich durch kommentierten Programm welches man dir erstellt hat.

Bei Interesse für Möglichkeit 2 kannst du gerne meinen PayPal Account erfragen und auf diesen 100 € überweisen.

Ansonsten bleibt dir noch die Hoffnung, dass sich andere für dieses in meinen Augen moralisch fragwürdige Vorgehen für weniger Geld prostituieren.

Eine weitere Anmerkung, falls du es doch selber machst, tue dir und deinem Leher den Gefallen, beim theoretischen Teil auch einige Quellenangaben zu machen.

mfg
Drake


----------



## Guest (19. Jan 2008)

also, da hab ich mal mit hilfe des buchs was zusammengenaut, geht aber nicht, zeigt mir in zeile 15 immer fehler.


```
import java.util.Scanner; 
 public class abc
  {
   public static void main(String argv[])
    {
 double anzahlNoten;
 double summe=0;
 double notenfeld[];
      
    Scanner eingabe = new Scanner (System.in); 
  
      
     System.out.print("Wieviele Noten?");
     anzahlNoten = eingabe.nextDouble();
     notenfeld[]  = new  double[anzahlNoten];
     for (double i = 0; i < anzahlNoten ; i++)
     {
      System.out.print((i+1)+".Note: ");
      notenfeld[i] = eingabe.nextDouble();
      summe = summe + notenfeld[i];
     }
     
   System.out.println("Durschnitt:"+(summe/anzahlNoten));
     System.out.println("Kontrollausgabe: ");
     for(double i = 0; i <  notenfeld.length ; i++) 
       System.out.println(notenfeld[i]+" ");
     System.out.println("Programmende  Notenfeld.");
   }
   }
```


könnt ihr damit was anfangen?[/code]


----------



## masta // thomas (19. Jan 2008)

Die Anzahl der zu allokierenden doubles in deinem Array muss als integer angegeben werden. Siehe Grundlagen.


----------

